# help me ID these feathery stem plants



## Molch (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,
I got these recently in a mail order; I did order Limnophila indica but I think she stuck in some extra plants for me and there seem to be two types: 

the first 2 pics shows one kind I put in my cold newt tank at 58 F (that's my male fire belly) where it does well enough. However, the same plant just melted away in my El Natural planted tank, even though all other plants seem to do well in that tank.

the third pic shows the larger, fuller type that is also not doing spectacular in my El Natural tank.

Are these both L. indica? If not, what are they, and how does one keep them happy? My pH is 7.4, general hardness about 7 and alkalinity ca. 150ppm

thanks, Claudia


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

The first 2 pictures show what looks to be a Myriophyllum species, which species IDK.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first two are _Myriophyllum_, and I have the same variety. As far as I can tell, the plant is closest to _Myriophyllum pinnatum_, but it does not have the red stem associated with that species. It may be an all-green variety. It is a nice, easy-to-grow plant. The last picture does look very much like _Limnophilia indica_.


----------

